# Root Sports Pittsburgh



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I see ROOT Sports Pittsburgh is airing tonights pirates game.

I wanted to know if the penguins will operate under roots now or stay as FSN till this year is over.

has anyone seen tonights pirates game are the graphics any different or whatever.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

It's not officially called "Roots Sports Pittsburgh" yet, is it? Do we know when this official change will happen to the D* owned RSNs?


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> It's not officially called "Roots Sports Pittsburgh" yet, is it? Do we know when this official change will happen to the D* owned RSNs?


I read that it changes next month with the beginning of MLB games.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i saw highlights on espnews and they used root sports and i was shocked, they are still using the graphics from FSN Pittsburgh.

alls they did was jsut put root sports in a faded graay top right everything else looked like FSN.

I wonder if they are waiting for hockey season to beover with.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I read the new graphics packages will be introduced over the course of the summer for all Root Sports RSN areas.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Root Sports Rocky Mountain launched today with the Rockies game. Not much different except they don't play the Fox baseball music.


----------



## sniller (Apr 9, 2011)

What RSNS do they own?


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

D owns Pittsburgh, rocky mountain and northwest and the sub feeds.

so FSN PITTSBURGH, ROCKY MOUNTAIN NORTHWEST and UTAH are now roots


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Still no idea why D* didn't name these within the D* brand, like Comcrap does with their RSNs... D* Sports Pittsburgh, D* Sports NW, and D* Sports Rocky Mountain.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well they probably thought of calling it DSN but CSN and FSN my guess would create more headaches for people.


----------

